# Beer Bottle cap pen....Looking for info



## gothycdesigns (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey everyone !!

Well, while looking in the photo gallery here, I came across the Beer Bottle cap pen by Barry Gross. I am interested in making one for myself of Guinness caps. So I'm looking for any how to's on doing so. 

Has anyone else done a bottle cap pen or seen any how to's that they can share or point me in the direction? Any advice or info shared is greatly appreciated.

Thanks !!


----------



## jusjoe (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw Barry at the Woodworking show in Baltimore this weekend.  He had his bottle cap pen.  It is made with his casting kit.  He told us he cuts the edge off the bottle caps then hand bends them around a rod the same size as the brass tube of the pen kit he's using.  He uses Majestic Jr's from PSI.  You can actually see the tin snip cut marks on the bottle caps.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jusjoe (Jan 12, 2010)

Just thought I'd add more.  He paints the tubes.  Then glues the bottle caps to the tubes with CA.  His casting kit is available at his web site www.bgartforms.com/.


----------



## titan2 (Jan 12, 2010)

jusjoe said:


> Just thought I'd add more. He paints the tubes. Then glues the bottle caps to the tubes with CA. His casting kit is available at his web site www.bgartforms.com/.


 

Cool site.......looked for the casting kit that you spoke of......could not find it.  Got a link to it?


TIA


Barney


----------



## micharms (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.bgartforms.com/pen_kits_&_accessories.htm
About halfway down the page.

Michael


----------



## BruceK (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't actually made a beer cap pen yet but I have been busy collecting caps :biggrin: 

As for preparing the caps, I tried the tin snips but had problems with bending the caps when cutting.  I ended up grinding the crimped edges off with the bench grinder then using a file to get to the finished size.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Jan 13, 2010)

ThX jusjoe. I kinda had a thought thats how it was done. Now you confirming my thoughts. Glad I wasn't too far off. After posting this questions I did find his site. I also sent him the question, since there was a comment/questions submittle form. 

I have some Guinness caps I want to make a pen with. I wonder if I could do it for a Sierra pen.....hmmm. At least this points me in the right direction.

Thx everyone. I'll post it when I have finished it.


----------



## BigguyZ (Jan 13, 2010)

Dude, I gotta try that!


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 13, 2010)

The beer cap pen along with some other ideas can be seen here on Barry's site.  Very cool stuff and is giving me all manner of ideas:
http://www.bgartforms.com/Finished_Gallery_of_Pens.htm


----------



## gothycdesigns (Jan 14, 2010)

yes, I have found his site the other nite. But I originally saw the beer bottle cap pen in the gallery here on this forum. Thats how I got the idea. I have not heard from him yet. I tried contacting him thru his site. No word yet. Kinda doubt I will. Sounds like he's a busy person, plus he's only posted like 4-5 times to this forum anyways. I have one of his books Learn To Turn. great beginner book.

ThX


----------



## jtdesigns (Jan 14, 2010)

I've made several.  Last ones were from some vintage Budweiser caps (1960's).  Very simple.  Get a pair of electricians scissors.  You can make some short cuts all the way around (kind of like making a flower petal) to flatten the crimped area then simply cut out the circle.  Lately I have not even messed with that I am able to use these scissors to cut out the crimped part in one long strand.  I have good luck with Kylon primer then craft acrylic paint (cheap stuff).  Let completely dry at least 24 hours.  Get a set of bail making pliers (Michaels) to get a really consistent bend.  Oh almost forgot.  Before cutting the cap you have to get the rubber seal out of the bottom of the cap which can be a pain.  I found a very simple way.  Turn on your coffee maker and place up to six at a time (logo side down) right on the warmer plate for about 20-30 seconds.  The rubber seal will peel right off.  Use an unpainted tube to adjust fit then use CA glue to place your cap on the painted tube.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Jan 14, 2010)

SWEET !!!! I'll have to try that. I don't have a coffee maker, but I'm sure I can find something that may work. So then once glued on, the just cast it in clear PR? I'm gonna be making some molds pretty soon. Have you had any problems with bubbles from under the caps during the cure time?


----------



## jtdesigns (Jan 14, 2010)

Paint some uncatalyzed PR over the tubes paying particular attention around the bottle caps.  Before that however, make sure you have a consistent fit.  I bought a $3 watch makers hammer from harbor freight that has a nylon head and use in the hammer mold the bottle cap on an unpainted tube to get a good fit.  Better fit=less chance for air bubbles.  Also dont be afraid to coat the backside with CA glue.  Even if you have some squeeze out you can quickly wipe it off.  I then use a flattened dental pick as a very precise paint brush to touch up with acrylic paint.


----------



## John Eberly (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bubbles would be cool if -*

It would be cool if you could tint the PR just to beer tone and get a LOT of bubbles in there...


----------



## gothycdesigns (Jan 14, 2010)

Cools. I was going to ask about the CA behind the cap. Dental picks I have a few around from my FX projects. Small hammer I will def. pick up at local HF here. Without making it too cluttered or I guess more for ease of the blank. How many caps have you done and found to be a good number? Just enough to cover the tube or a few to make like a colage?

Thanks for your help.

As for the bubbles look. I think if the mold was vertical, could do a 2 pour, with the second being the head (foam) of the beer color. Ideas def. to try.


----------



## jtdesigns (Jan 20, 2010)

I actually don't use too many on one blank.  I did a Sam Adams version that had I managed to use 4 caps on a Jr. Gent (Sam Adams Light, 2 Sam Adams standard, Sam Adams Seasonal) 2 on top 2 on the bottom.  I used a Metallic Blue acrylic paint as the background and it looked great with those colors.  Sorry no pics taken.....rush consignment job.  I will make another along with a Boulevard Brewery pen (got a tour around thanksgiving and one of the execs gave me about 300 uncrimped caps.


----------



## jtdesigns (Jan 20, 2010)

Yellow semi transparent pigment with a slight touch of green gives a very beer like color.  Try the 2 part pour and when ready for the 2nd part try chucking a sardine can key in a drill and whip the crap out of the resin.  Better yet maybe Sumo Poly glue.  It foams white.  Then recast the whole thing in thin layer of clear PR.  Just thinking outside the box....may or may not work.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, that'll be great when you get it done. Just PM some pics whenever you have completed it. All info helps.


----------

